# Fav fish?



## surish333 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello everyone, I have been keepin fish for a few years now and i have had and have currently many dif types of fish. I have 5-6 tanks runnin atm from breeding pairs n feeders to my pred tank and communityish tank. I thought i'd start a lil open discus tonight on wat everyones fav fish they've had freshwater wise is? 


And go!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

There r so many fish. But im between my angelfish and my brevis minutus shell dweller. Im thinking the shell dwellers though. I also love my leopard wrasses, saltwater though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## surish333 (Jul 1, 2014)

those r kinda neat lookin fish, whats their personality like? personality can really make a huge dif at least to me.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Which 1 r u talking about? Angels, shellies, or the leopards
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## surish333 (Jul 1, 2014)

ha sry its been one of those days the shellies.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

They r cool. When i first got them i put them in there fluval edge tank (like 6 months ago). (pic was taken around a week ago) 
And they were SOOOOOO timid. I got them hoping 4 a male and female. Sense they were so timid they would hide all the time. So i got 5 WCMM and then they were out all the time, fearless fish. Then the bred. I now know i have a pair lol. And they killed 4 of the WCMM. Now there is only 1 WCMM and the shellies r sort of brave. Idk they r such a cool fish. Plus u dont see them that often, especially this type. They r so cool 2 feed 2. Also sometimes the swim vertical, its sooooo different. Best freshwater fish hands down. I would like 2 add some more dither fish, but idk what. I dont want them 2 be killed. Any1 got any ideas?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## surish333 (Jul 1, 2014)

sounds somewat like the black ghost knives i've had worste part about the BGK is they r small/no scales so very easy to kill off and they hide a lot and get into things they shouldn't, out of tank, in filter stuck in tight spots ect. lol I really would love to get another one someday soon however they r not my fav just one of my favs. ur fish do sound pretty neat tho.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes and no. The shellies do come out after a while (about a month). They also recognize individual people as well. More than angelfish,discus, ect. They know me, but when my buddies come over and look into the tank, they say "what is supposed 2 be in this tank" lol. Dont bgk get around a foot?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## surish333 (Jul 1, 2014)

Actually around 24 inches max but yea not the 36 plus like clown knives both of which I love! Amazing fish n love the way they move!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

surish333 said:


> sounds somewat like the black ghost knives i've had worste part about the BGK is they r small/no scales so very easy to kill off and they hide a lot and get into things they shouldn't, out of tank, in filter stuck in tight spots ect. lol I really would love to get another one someday soon however they r not my fav just one of my favs. ur fish do sound pretty neat tho.



BGK can die easy if not kept properly. All those problems you mention, all can be avoided by providing the fish with a good hiding spot. Yes, it is a nocturnal fish that hides all day, but they will come out to eat during the day. Definitely the coolest fish I have. With moonlights you can see how masterfully it swims throughout the tank.

I picked up my second electrical fish today (BGK being the first) - an elephant nose. Pretty neat fish. super active at the moment.


----------



## surish333 (Jul 1, 2014)

Ive heard loads of neat stuff about elephant noses really want one!


----------

